# 10 wk old with Tear Stains



## hmartins (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
I brought my new puppy home today and noticed that he has a lot of tear stains around his eyes.

I purchased "Gold Medal" tear stain remover at Petsmart and did my first application. I plan to use it every day once a day.

I see that some of you use angle eyes; Petco carries, should I use it instead.

I also picked up "Top Paw" gentle & tearless puppy shampoo. Is this ok?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome.

_Don't do anything other than wipe his eyes with a warm washcloth_. At this age, he is teething and that is often (but not always) the cause of tearstaining. Once he's been neutered and any extra baby teeth have been removed, then you can decide if you want to use something to address the staining. You also want to make sure to rule out any yeast infections. I hope you'll be taking him to a vet soon for a check up, since you just got him.

The tearless puppy shampoo should be fine, but I'm not familiar with "Top Paw".

We'd love to see pictures of Maximus!


----------



## hmartins (Jan 27, 2012)

His Vet appointment is tomorrow morning at 8AM.
I will not purchase the Angel's Eyes then and stop the remover application as well and only use warm washcloths and monitor what happens.

I have him on bottled purified water only and "Blue" wilderness puppy which claims to help with the tear ducts.

I do not plan on neutering him and fully understand that he may want to mark his territory as he gets older.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

On one this small I would not use anything strong as Linda has said. You could use a little human eye wash (sold over the counter in your local pharmacy). That is actually what I use most days on mine and a little cornstarch to keep the face dry. Tearstaining is common in teething babies. 

Congratulations on your little one. You may have read that Maltese puppies usually do not leave their breeder until 12 weeks of age (something that is written into our AMA code of ethics) this is due to the need to ongoing socialization with their dam and littermates and due to the potential for hypoglycemia in puppies of this age and this size. Please read to be sure you know the signs of hypoglycemia. 

Is there a reason that you do not plan to neuter him? Are you hoping to use him as a stud in the future?


----------



## hmartins (Jan 27, 2012)

Maximus's mother died giving birth so his breeder hand raised him. She instructed me on what to look for in case of hypoglycemia ; as well as, told me to give him a little Karo syrup if it ever happens. I have been reading up on it as well but pray that this never happens.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

:Welcome 2: 

I recently switched Sophie (4 months) to purified water and it seems to have helped a bit with her tear staining. I will wait until she is about one before I use anything on her. I just wash her eyes with a warm washcloth two times a day and keep it dry. So far it has worked.
I too, was worried about hypoglycemia when I got Sophie, even though she was 13 weeks. I just kept a close eye on her and made sure she was eating. It worked!

And now that you have this cute little baby, I think pictures are in order :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I used Top Paw Tear Less shampoo for my fluffs . I liked it. Welcome to SM . I love your BIG name (Maximus) for such a little fluff! I saw a Maltese on line named GOLIETH!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to SM. I am so sorry, that your babies Mom died during birth. Oh how sad. I truly am sorry.

You have been giving great advice, as far as the tear staining. Glad you baby is going to the vet. And if all checks out well, don't worry about the tear staining, it's quite natural, at this age, for most. 

There is a wonderful facial wash, it will not take away tear stains, but will give your babies face a nice clean look and smell so good. The product is called Spa Lavish. I love it.

I too have the same question, as to why you wouldn't have your little guy neutered. Hope you don't mind me asking.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

A dog ophthalmologist recommended Johnsons Baby Shampoo for daily use! It is cheap & doesn't burn either.
Please make sure you clean ALL the crud out of the eye corner nearest the nose. Puppies who are teething have eye stain & it is normal. I don't use the cornstarch anymore as it seems to stick to the wet skin of the nose area & irritate my present pup. I have used it in the past w/success. 
Some dog foods promote staining more than others. Some people say not to use one w/beet pulp but I don't know that this has been scientifically proved. Fish gives my little guy mucus in the eyes.
I also call Austin home! Did you get your pup from Tonia? How old is Max?


----------



## hmartins (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm having problems posting his picture in the signature area. But have added to the Album for you all to see him.

My reason for not neutering Maximus is a selfish one. I hope to add on to our family later in life when he is 5 or 6yrs old by having one of his offsprings then I will neuter him. 

I got Maximus from Lynda in Marbal Falls.


----------



## Ouchee (Jan 31, 2012)

hey there. I got a maltese puppy for christmas. I got him at 8 weeks old and he had tear staining too when i got him. Here is a pic of him at 10 weeks with tear staining. 

I haven't bought any products for it yet because i honestly don't want to use any unnatural chemicals with it still being so young. Using water and some days it goes away and some days i can wipe it with water and it won't do any good


----------



## Lila's Mom (Jan 28, 2012)

hmartins said:


> My reason for not neutering Maximus is a selfish one. I hope to add on to our family later in life when he is 5 or 6yrs old by having one of his offsprings then I will neuter him.


What would you do with the other puppies? Also, would you be willing to spend $$$ on testing? He may have a genetic disease or be a carrier. I looked up Lynda and it doesn't seem like she does any genetic testing. They are akc registered and have a one year health guarantee but that is basically useless. Most illnesses, diseases, and defects will show up later in life, and even if they don't show up he could still be a carrier and pass it onto his puppies. I would suggest that you do not breed Maximus. Unless his parents had DNA testing for specific genetic diseases, etc I would not breed him. You don't know what you could be passing on to those puppies.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lila's Mom said:


> What would you do with the other puppies? Also, would you be willing to spend $$$ on testing? He may have a genetic disease or be a carrier. I looked up Lynda and it doesn't seem like she does any genetic testing. They are akc registered and have a one year health guarantee but that is basically useless. Most illnesses, diseases, and defects will show up later in life, and even if they don't show up he could still be a carrier and pass it onto his puppies. I would suggest that you do not breed Maximus. Unless his parents had DNA testing for specific genetic diseases, etc I would not breed him. You don't know what you could be passing on to those puppies.


Not only that, but an intact male becomes very aggressive when there is a female in heat near (including on the same block or in the same building if in an apartment). They can become destructive and can bolt to try to mate with the female.


----------

